

Longevity Project: Parental divorce biggest social predictor of early death - tokenadult
http://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/marry-divorce-reconcile/201105/connection-between-parental-divorce-and-death

======
pg
5 years difference in lifespan? That is pretty remarkable. I'm surprised this
result has not gotten more attention.

